# Respuesta en tiempo y frecuencia en ISIS Proteus.



## elektronische (Jun 28, 2009)

Alguien sabe como poder ver la respuesta en tiempo y la respuesta en  frecuencia en Proteus ?


----------



## Vick (Jun 28, 2009)

Con los gráficos, presiona el pequeño botón que tiene precisamente la firgura de un gráfico con una línea azul y otra roja, con ellos colocas un gráfico y puedes observar las señales, en los puntos que necesites...


----------



## elektronische (Jun 29, 2009)

Esas señales las debo marcar con la punta de voltaje? asi lo que quiera medir sea frecuencia?


----------



## Vick (Jun 29, 2009)

Si, marca las señales o los puntos que necesites con una punta de voltaje y con ella calculas el gráfico, claro que puede ser el de respuesta en frecuancia (Frecuency response)...


----------



## remyx (May 18, 2012)

Saludos, lo primero que tienes que hacer es armar tu diagrama en tu diagrama colocaras terminales de entrada y salida para identificar las señales que quieres graficar (Treminal mode) después de armar el cicuito y colocar las referencias, colocaras puntas de prueba de voltaje o de corriente en los bornes del circuito que deseas analizar (Voltage prove mode o current prove mode) una ves hecho esto seleccionas modo grafica (graph mode) encojes la la gráfica que desees y arrastras las puntas de prueba hasta la gráfica después tecleas la barra espacia-dora y te debe de generar rl comportamiento del circuito en la gráfica


----------

